# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Welke lengte van de penis vinden jullie(vrouwen) minimaal nodig voor seks

## Kloesoe

ik vraag mij af wat vrouwen met ervaring zelf nou eigenlijk minimaal vinden en dan echt gewoon serieus zeggen wat je vind het is toch anoniem!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Kloesoe,

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4818 hier in het topic 'Gemiddelde lengte penis?' hebben een aantal vrouwen al hun mening gegeven  :Wink: 
Ik denk ook niet dat veel vrouwen met een centimeter alles gaan opmeten en bijhouden welke lengte en dikte ze het fijnst vinden of wat een minimum is!
Het gaat er ook meer om wat een jongen ermee doet dan het formaat!

----------


## Oki07

> Hallo Kloesoe,
> 
> http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4818 Ik denk ook niet dat veel vrouwen met een centimeter alles gaan opmeten en bijhouden welke lengte en dikte ze het fijnst vinden of wat een minimum is!


Haha, zie het helemaal voor me. Ga je een avondje naar de kroeg met je centimeter op zak. En als je dan met iemand meegaat, even het zaakje opmeten als het beviel..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Kloesoe

maar het gaat hier niet om de gemiddelde lenge maar om wat vrouwen minimaal willen en ik begrijp dat je dat niet precies weet maar heb je bijvoorbeeld wel is gehad dat je met iemand sex had en dat je toen dacht van wow die heeft een kleine en dat je er achteraf helemaal geen last van had of en met klein bedoel ik dan rond de 12 cm ofzo. vanaf wanneer kun je eigenlijk zeggen ik heb een grote en dan bedoel ik niet boven gemiddeld maar gewoon van dit is redelijk groot

----------


## Sylvia93

> Haha, zie het helemaal voor me. Ga je een avondje naar de kroeg met je centimeter op zak. En als je dan met iemand meegaat, even het zaakje opmeten als het beviel.....


Nou... Je brengt me op ideeën! *Grapje  :Wink: *

Ik heb zelf niet echt het idee hoe groot een penis minimaal moet zijn, zoals Luuss ook zegt ik ga niet die van iedereen opmeten  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zou een vriend ook niet uitkiezen om de grootte van zijn penis hoor  :Wink:  Maar als ik heel eerlijk mag zijn ben ik wel blij dat mn vriend een redelijk grote heeft!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,
Haha lol even centimeter mee naar de kroeg en eerst even iedereen opmeten  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Kloesoe,
Dat is per vrouw ook weer verschillend wat zij als klein of groot ervaart aangezien elke vrouw ook weer anders gebouwd is! Daarnaast ligt er ook veel aan de vochtigheid, opgewondenheid en relaxtheid  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Haha lol!
Nee zou een vriend ook niet uitkiezen om de grootte!

Ikzelf heb zowel seks gehad met een jongens die onder gemiddeld, gemiddeld en boven gemiddeld waren geschapen. Moet eerlijk zeggen dat de grootte niet zoveel uitmaakte, wat voor mij bepalend is of ik seks met iemand lekker vind of niet heeft te maken met afwisseling van handelingen (dus niet dat ik weet dat als ik dit doe ik dat terug terug krijg) en afwisselt wel of geen voorspel, tussenspel, naspel, rustig, snel, zacht, ruig en standjes  :Smile:

----------


## Atleet

Ik maakte mij hier vroeger ook druk om. Tot ik voor het eerst vrijde met een meid. Achteraf meerdere vriendinnetjes gehad en geen een had wat te klagen. Ik heb geen grote maar ook geen kleine denk gemiddeld. Ben zelf ook maar 172cm dus hoef ook geen leuter in mijn broek van 20cm. Is alleen maar onhandig lijkt mij??? Nu ben ik vrijgezel
maar damn sex is zo fijn wat dat betreft mis ik het ook wel iedere dag niet allen omdat het lekker is maar ook om intiem met iemand te zijn waar je je fijn bij voeld en gelukkig.

----------


## Kloesoe

oke bedankt voor alle info tot nu toe en Atleet zou ik mogen vragen bedoel er niks raars mee hoelang die van jouw is?? en ze zeggen ook vaak dat de breedte ook veel uitmaakt maar wat is eigenlijk een normale breedte en hoe meet je die precies op??

----------


## Kloesoe

nog even iets extra's is het raar dat als ik een stijve heb dat mijn voorhuid dan over mijn eikel heen zit gedeeltelijk

----------


## Atleet

Nee dat is niet raar, maar hij moet er wel over heen kunnen zegmaar.
Mij lengte slap geloof 8cm maar dit verschilt soms erectie 15cm. 
Maar ik eb dit alinjaren niet meer opgemeten maar er is zo op het oog
ook iets veranderd.

----------


## christel1

Wat hebben die mannen nu altijd over de lengte van hun penis ? 't Is niet de lengte die telt maar het geen je er mee kan....vinger en tongspel telt voor mij ook mee

----------


## Agnes574

Hier vind je links naar topics en artikels over dit onderwerp, mss interessant om eens te lezen?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10300
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4818

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Zal wel iets van onzekerheid zijn  :Wink: 
Ben het met je eens dat vinger en tongspel ook meetelt!

----------


## christel1

Ik zeg altijd dat mannen hun tong op de verkeerde plaats hebben :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

